# Rheem Criterion II Flame on then off



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

remove the flame sensor, sand it off until its brite and shinny again, if that fixes the problem call the company that tried to rip you off and tell them if they don't refund your money you will call the local TV stations and invite them out to due a special on "crooked local heating company".....they will probably hand delver your refund :laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the yellow led is for the flame sensor/signal strength which is so weak now that it is dirty that it won't register. nothing crooked about the guy, just dumb and untrained ( could be crooked after all but you can't judge w/o knowing the guy ). not easy to get that sensor out so you may want to call another company. sits under the left burner and looks like this. clean it with clean steel wool and wipe off with a kleenex or #800 wet/dry emory paper.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

yuri said:


> the yellow led is for the flame sensor/signal strength which is so weak now that it is dirty that it won't register. nothing crooked about the guy, just dumb and untrained ( could be crooked after all but you can't judge w/o knowing the guy ). not easy to get that sensor out so you may want to call another company. sits under the left burner and looks like this. clean it with clean steel wool and wipe off with a kleenex or #800 wet/dry emory paper.


well, the code it was giving was a flame sensor fault and the OP said that the service tech claimed all sensors were good (obviously they were not) so that leads me to think two things.......the tech was ray Charles, or he was attempting to sell the OP a new board when it was not needed......you don't have to be ray Charles to see that this was an attempt at fraud. fraud in our trade is rampant and it makes it really hard to do business, and to get new business as well. Frauds should be exposed and run off like a rabid dog.


----------



## homeownerfl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks all very much, I will try your suggestions.

Does anyone have the codes look up table? 

At one time the ok green light flashes once, I do remember in the past it use to flash 3 times.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

doing some hunting and I found this but can't tell if it's for your Criterion or not. I found it on a discussion concerning a malfunctioning Criterion II and if it is it then

'OK'LED BLINKS TO INDICATE THESE EXTERNAL FAULTS:
(1) BLINK FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE 1 HOUR LOCKOUT
(2) BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE PRESSURE SWITCH IS OPEN
(3) BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE LIMIT SWITCH IS OPEN
(4) BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE PRESSURE SWITCH CLOSED
A FIFTH CODE IS ADDED ON DELUXE MODELS THAT HAVE TWINNING CAPABILITIES
(5) BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE - FAULT.


http://www.allreds.net/WS2/docs/rhe/rgph-man.pdf

I hope that's it. Good luck.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

A temperature limit switch opening (3 flashes) would mean your furnace is overheating. Might be time to call in someone to service your system, clean the evaporator and in general make sure you have proper air flow and then check temperature rise.


----------



## homeownerfl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Doc.

I did find this online for all interested in troubleshooting a Rheem Criterion II

This one: 

http://arnoldservice.com/Troubleshooting_Heating_Problems.htm

http://arnoldservice.com/furnace troubleshooting charten.JPG

He also has the Control board - cheapest i've seen online:

http://arnoldservice.com/rheem_ruud_control_boards.htm

and the manual is here:

http://www.allreds.net/WS2/docs/rhe/rgph-man.pdf

Here are the LED blinking code definitions:

NOTE:
STATIC DISCHARGE CAN DAMAGE INTEGRATED FURNACE CONTROL (IFC)
'OK'LED BLINKS TO INDICATE THESE EXTERNAL FAULTS:
(1)	BLINK FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE 1 HOUR LOCKOUT
(2)	BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE PRESSURE SWITCH IS OPEN
(3)	BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE	LIMIT SWITCH IS OPEN
(4)	BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE PRESSURE SWITCH CLOSED
A FIFTH CODE IS ADDED ON DELUXE MODELS THAT HAVE TWINNING CAPABILITIES
(5)	BLINKS FOLLOWED BY A 2 SEC. PAUSE - FAULT.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

arnoldservice could pretty much make anyone a service tech.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

yup, that's the same manual I posted, must be it.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Harley/Yuri
Your right about fraud being rampant in this industry but no more so than incompetance is. Up here its so bad that they make a HVAC tech with a brain and ethics look so good that he will not need to advertise beyond his first year in business.


----------



## homeownerfl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks all - after I pulled out the online codes, schematics, manual and troubleshooting flow chart with prices of the replacement parts - the service tech became - lets say - more cautious and less talkative. He knew I knew. Thanks a lot folks....I'll follow up with results later.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

how said:


> Hey Harley/Yuri
> Your right about fraud being rampant in this industry but no more so than incompetance is. Up here its so bad that they make a HVAC tech with a brain and ethics look so good that he will not need to advertise beyond his first year in business.



Don't get me started on incompetence. It is rampant in our business. Unfortunately the business is a dog eat dog affair and the corporate takeover of a lot of the companies with the emphasis on flat rate pricing/ daily profit reports/shareholder BS/margins etc is taking the professionalism out of everything. Freedom 55 or maybe 52 is lookin awful close and good now.


----------

